# Cliffs of Moher or Giants Causeway



## airgead07 (7 Jul 2010)

Hi 

Any opinions on which to visit if you only had one to choose from?

Any other choices for natural scenic beauty on the island of Ireland?


----------



## truthseeker (7 Jul 2010)

Definitely Giants Causeway - Cliffs of Moher have been destroyed with concrete poured all over, having to pay for parking and go in the 'official' way, the fence that is guarded assiduously to prevent you getting too close etc.

Giants Causeway by contrast is unspoilt, plus you can nip down the road and do the Carrick A Rede bridge as well.


----------



## Boyd (7 Jul 2010)

GC is smaller than i'd expected plus a cool walk around the head is closed due to the collapse of the path. The rope bridge place is cool as well as already mentioned...


----------



## undo (7 Jul 2010)

+1 for Giant's Causeway. I personally found the Cliffs of Moher rather boring and unspectacular. The parking rip-off adds insult to injury. If you do decide to head in the general direction of the cliffs, try driving around the Burren instead. It is a very interesting landscape and a curious place to see.


----------



## z107 (7 Jul 2010)

The boat ride around the base of the cliffs exceeded my expectations.


----------



## seantheman (7 Jul 2010)

Or how about Sleibh Liag in Donegal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBSQ8Z44fzE


----------



## Chocks away (7 Jul 2010)

Giants Causeway by a long stretch. And while you're at it, try and get a couple of hours at Dunluce Castle .......... less than half an hour away. A really interesting history .......... "One very stormy night as the banquet was being served ..........  ". A true story.


----------



## john martin (8 Jul 2010)

I agree with Seantheman, Sleibh liag in Donegal is better than either of the others


----------



## remey (8 Jul 2010)

We're just back from Kerry where we did the ring of Kerry, Dingle peninsula, slea head, conor pass etc. Absolutely breathtaking scenery. Really beautiful drives, walks, beaches, bars and restaurants. Would highly recommend.

We were going to go to Clare and to see the Cliffs of Moher for a long weekend soon, maybe we'll hit Antrim instead.


----------



## fobs (8 Jul 2010)

Think up around Liscanner in Clare is fantastic for scenery and free of charge and unspoilt. There is a lovely pubs seling really nice homemade food there too. All around the Burren is great. Have not been to the cliff of Moher since they started charging for parking! 

Would like to take my kids to see them but think it has lost the charm it had when I was young and you had the buskers and the man with the donkey etc...and all free! On principle hate paying to see a natural landscape and don't need anyone to interpret the cliff for me thanks!


----------



## Hans (8 Jul 2010)

Oh my God Sliabh Liag looks fantastic I'm off there next week to walk it after seing that video.  I have visited all the other places mentioned but that looks fantastic compared to them I have climbed C Patrick in Mayo a few times and really enjoyed that. Can anyone recomend a nice place to stay near the walk I'd like a nice 3 or 4 star hotel.


----------



## seantheman (8 Jul 2010)

Hans said:


> Can anyone recomend a nice place to stay near the walk I'd like a nice 3 or 4 star hotel.


 
Any of Kilcar, Glencolmcille,Ardara or Carrick would make a good base for exploring this area.If you really want to push the boat out, there's  or http://www.harveyspoint.com/ just outside Donegal Town


----------



## tosullivan (9 Jul 2010)

another for the GC.  Just visited there last Autumn and its smaller than I expected but it was better by far from when we visited the cliffs a few yrs back.  I think its a fiver to park but the scenery up around there is great and some great small towns aswell.  Bushmills is up the road.  Never got a chance to do the ropey bridge though


----------



## Boyd (9 Jul 2010)

-1 on Bushmills, painted kerbstones ain't my scene. I much preferred Ballycastle....


----------

